#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Λανθασμένη τελική υποβολή

## Pieros

Τελικά έκανα την πατάτα που ορκιζόμουν ότι δεν θα έκανα ποτέ, πάτησα ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΥΠΟΒΟΛΗ  στο σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ χωρίς να έχω περάσει την συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή και τώρα μου βγάζει ΦΠΑ για την νόμιμη.
Έστειλα email στο γραφείο αμοιβών στο ΤΕΕ αλλά μέχρι να μου απαντήσουν θα βγάλω έλκος,ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται μπορεί να αλλάξει ή την πάτησα;

----------


## dn102

δές τίς οδηγίες σε περίπτωση λανθασμένης υποβολής.Χαλαρουίτα

----------


## Xάρης

Ακόμα στο ταμείο δεν πήγες οπότε δεν υπάρχει άλυτο πρόβλημα.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς θα μπορούσες να μην περάσεις ποτέ από το ταμείο, να ανοίξεις νέο έργο με νέο κωδικό και το παλιό να ζητήσεις από το ΤΕΕ να στο ακυρώσουν ως ματαιωθέν.

----------

